# For those on slow growth plan - how much did you need to feed?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Valerie,

Do you have a copy of the plan? Here is a link: slowgrow

I think it's going to depend on the particular food you use and the dog's weight to determine the exact amounts-- each food has a different calorie content so you can't say feed 1 cup in the a.m. and 1 in the evening as a general statement. You'll probably need to weigh Winston periodically to see how he fits into the standards she puts forth in the plan. It might help others answer your questions if you find out what food the breeder is sending him home with and then others who used the same puppy formula can chime in. That said, every dog's metabolism is different so you may find you need to vary it some for Winston. Finally, don't forget those training treats have calories too....


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, I had a copy, I just wanted to see roughly what people were feeding to achieve it!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

If you are trying to raise a healthy puppy, read the following. This is from the website of the breeder that chairs the Health Committee for the Great Dane Club of America. It was written by people at U of Penn. 

What you want to acheive is a puppy at proper weight, not try to manipulate its growth which is impossible unless you intentionally subject the puppy to malnutrition. Other than injury at a young age and early neutering, these problems are genetic so I doubt that a fad diet will do anything.

untitled

I wouldn't confuse growth rate with proper weight. Puppies should not be allowed to get fat, nor exposed to stressful activities and don't neuter until full maturity and in males not at all. Hovan is not telling you anything you don't know already.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> If you are trying to raise a healthy puppy, read the following. This is from the website of the breeder that chairs the Health Committee for the Great Dane Club of America. It was written by people at U of Penn.
> 
> What you want to acheive is a puppy at proper weight, not try to manipulate its growth which is impossible unless you intentionally subject the puppy to malnutrition. Other than injury at a young age and early neutering, these problems are genetic so I doubt that a fad diet will do anything.
> 
> ...


+1. A few years ago I exchanged emails with Rhonda and read her puppy diet. My take on it is not to over feed your puppy which is what many people do and what almost all first time puppy owners do. Many folks think fat puppies are cute and cuddly.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

We followed the plan and our breeder gave us quantity recommendations (she already had the pups on the plan). At 9 weeks, to start out with, we fed 1 1/2 cups a day. We increased only when needed, and I did weigh my pup about weekly to make sure he was staying close to the plan. the exercise guidelines were helpful and thoroughly enjoyed those long walks (still do!)

My take on the plan isn't "just don't let the puppy get fat," as Hovan explains, excess food is used for growth:



> That is, even if he is getting too much food, the pup will not get fat -- he will simply grow faster. By the time a pup actually looks or feels fat, he is already at an extreme, and growing far too rapidly.


If I could do it over, I would have increased food increase slower once the plan "ended" at 20 weeks. As soon as we increased the food he had a HUGE growth spurt, and I will always wonder if that contributed to his pano (which is gone now).


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------

